# NG Tube Placement Confirmation



## a.montaruli@gmail.com (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi All,

I am rather new to radiology coding and I have ben seeing a lot of our doctors using xrays to confirm an NG Tube placement. Does anyone know a good code to use for this confirmation/verification? Thanks 

Andrew M.


----------



## jmcpolin (Jan 30, 2012)

Is your provider placing the tube?  Are they ordering a 1 view abdomen to confirm?  If both are yes then they cant bill for the xray.


----------



## a.montaruli@gmail.com (Jan 30, 2012)

Well my problem really is with the ICD-9 code (I should have been more specific). They are billing for a single view chest xray to confirm but they are not giving any sort of impression as opposed to simply just stating that "placement is confirmed"...any ideas?


----------



## jmcpolin (Jan 30, 2012)

V58.82


----------



## a.montaruli@gmail.com (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you very much for your help


----------



## kellee27 (Jan 31, 2012)

*NG tube placement verification...*

V53.59 I have been trying to determine appropriate use of codes in Category V53.5 and I believe this would be helpful to you...fitting and adjustment of gastrointestinal appliance/device.  Any feedback would be appreciated by me as well.  Thanks


----------



## si.sanjurjo@gmail.com (Nov 3, 2014)

a.montaruli@gmail.com said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am rather new to radiology coding and I have ben seeing a lot of our doctors using xrays to confirm an NG Tube placement. Does anyone know a good code to use for this confirmation/verification? Thanks
> 
> Andrew M.


What is the Cpt code for coding the nasogatric


----------

